# Brown and Sharpe 729B hole attachment



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 26, 2021)

What kind of indicator would these hole attachments fit?  I have 5 of them but they're too small for a 3/8 stem indicator.  The hole measured around 0.270 so maybe a 1/4 stem?  I would like to use these but I can't find an indicator to fit.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 26, 2021)

picture?  I have seen indicators with smaller diameter mountings, had a Randall & Stickney with a smaller mount.


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't have a picture on my phone but I found a picture of one that sold on Ebay.


----------



## bill70j (Feb 27, 2021)

Mgdoug3 said:


> What kind of indicator would these hole attachments fit?  I have 5 of them but they're too small for a 3/8 stem indicator.  The hole measured around 0.270 so maybe a 1/4 stem?  I would like to use these but I can't find an indicator to fit.


A simple split bushing will make your B&S Hole Attachments work fine when working with a smaller DI stem.  Here is the bushing we built for a mini-Starrett DI with a stem Dia of 0.225.

You could also make your B&S attachments work with a DI having a 0.375 stem, the bushing would just be a bit more complex.  But I believe B&S also used to make a larger hole attachment designed to fit a 0.375 stem.

*B&S Hole Attachment on mini-Starrett DI Using a Split Bushing*



*The Bushing Shown in the B&S Hole Attachment*


Lastly, in addition to using bushings, you might consider designing an adapter, like @BruceW did in this post.


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks for the bushing idea, Bill. Here's what I came up with. Best part is that it works and only took a little time to make.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 27, 2021)

I looked it up in a 1983 catalog, they were made in both .275 and .375 indicator stem diameters.


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 27, 2021)

I have a few catalogs but none old enough to find 729B. I did find the replacement part, 78xx something.  I looked through the catalog for dial indicators but none mentioned stem size.


----------

